# Generator installation



## jtom (Dec 12, 2013)

What determines the clearance from a home that a propane fired standby generator needs?Does nfpa determine this or does manufacturer instructions determine this distance?Any code sections woulb be appreciated.


----------



## cda (Dec 12, 2013)

welcome if you have not been

are you home owner, inspector, other???

would say for generator the manufacturer

for propanr tank the fire code

But also have to get the city invovled for the electrical

if you are in a city or county that has jurisdication


----------



## hlfireinspector (Dec 12, 2013)

Running off existing LP tank or it's own tank?

Tank capacity in "WATER GALLONS" ?

  LESS THAN 125 gallons 5 foot footnote e

125 to 500 gallons 10 foot

500 to 2,000 gallons 25 feet footnote e ,f

e. The following shall apply to above-ground containers installed alongside buildings:

1. Containers of less than a 125-gallon water capacity are allowed next to the building they serve when in compliance with Items 2, 3 and 4.

2. Department of Transportation(DOTn) specification containers shall be located and installed so that the discharge from the container pressure relief device is at

least 3 feet horizontally from building openings below the level of such discharge and shall not be beneath buildings unless the space is well ventilated to the

outside and is not enclosed for more than 50 percent of its perimeter. The discharge from container pressure relief devices shall be located not less than 5 feet

from exterior sources of ignition, openings into direct-vent (sealed combustion system) appliances or mechanical ventilation air intakes.

3. ASMEcontainers of less than a 125-gallon water capacity shall be located and installed such that the discharge from pressure relief devices shall not terminate

in or beneath buildings and shall be located at least 5 feet horizontally from building openings below the level of such discharge and not less than 5 feet from

exterior sources of ignition, openings into direct vent (sealed combustion system) appliances, or mechanical ventilation air intakes.

4. The filling connection and the vent from liquid-level gauges on either DOTn or ASME containers filled at the point of installation shall not be less than 10 feet

from exterior sources of ignition, openings into direct vent (sealed combustion system) appliances or mechanical ventilation air intakes.

f. This distance is allowed to be reduced to not less than 10 feet for a single container of 1,200-gallonwater capacity or less, provided such container is at least 25 feet

from other LP-gas containers of more than 125-gallon water capacity.


----------



## jtom (Dec 13, 2013)

I am asking about the distance the generator needs to be from the house.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 13, 2013)

generally manufacture's installation and/or guides in this case...... suggestion, ensure it is at least five feet away and have the exhaust pointing away from your house and the neighbor's house. The five feet will ensure adequate access to service the generator and allow a push mower to cut behind it......


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 13, 2013)

jtom said:
			
		

> I am asking about the distance the generator needs to be from the house.


What county are you needing to reference? Zoning, plumbing, and electrical permits are required.

Zoning and the manufactures instruction based on NFPA 37 Stationary combustion Engines and Gas Turbines and NFPA 110 Emergency and Standby Power Codes.


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2013)

Also get with the city/ county building dept

If there is one


----------

